# e-bike with a hidden battery.



## josgard (9 Jun 2018)

I'm looking for an unisex or step thru e-bike with a hidden battery. finding it frustrating at the massive prices I'm seeing. reason-- because it has to left outside for work shifts that can last 7 hours to 12 hours at a time. I have been looking at Cycle world, evans etc. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

On most e-Bikes the battery is removable.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2018)

Bikes with hidden batteries are even more costly for that reason too .


----------



## sheddy (9 Jun 2018)

Can't help but I assume that the some batteries would be fitted with a chunky handle


----------



## Sharky (9 Jun 2018)

When I was working, one of my work colleagues had an e-bike for his commute. When he got to work, he used to bring it into the office to re-charge, so no need for a "hidden" battery.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jun 2018)

_Exactly. _*For a *commute, you want to recharge it whilst you are at work. Orbea have release one with a non removable battery, but that is aimed more at the leisure market, it gives a small assist but the bike isn’t much heavier than normal.. There is a thread on here about it somewhere.

Search G-Tech (I think) they do some of the more reasonably priced “commuter” models.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jun 2018)

Reading between the lines, I think the issue here is that you don't want to leave an obviously expensive machine unattended out of sight whilst at work, as it's like hitting the jackpot to a thief. Why is an e-bike even necessary in the first place? Is the commute some silly mega-long distance?


----------



## josgard (9 Jun 2018)

skipdiver John...My son had his leg amputated from the knee down couple of months ago and finds still finds it hard to walk around on his new prosthesis . getting to work is getting harder for him as on public transport. a friends grandfather has one and gave my son a go on it. he said it was so much easier to get about while he was riding it. that's why I asked this question so it's not a silly thing or un-necessary at this point.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jun 2018)

I understand now. In fact I'm somewhat surprised (and impressed) he can ride a bike of any description!


----------



## josgard (9 Jun 2018)

I'll give him he due, he's a fighter and he's not giving up. he mind boggles me.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jun 2018)

josgard said:


> skipdiver John...My son had his leg amputated from the knee down couple of months ago and finds still finds it hard to walk around on his new prosthesis . getting to work is getting harder for him as on public transport. a friends grandfather has one and gave my son a go on it. he said it was so much easier to get about while he was riding it. that's why I asked this question so it's not a silly thing or un-necessary at this point.


I'm sorry you even had to defend your (or your son's) choice here. One of the things I love about E-bikes (th best thing about them, IMHO), is how they allow people to keep riding when nature has said no. 

I'm sorry I don't have much practical to offer, but if theft is a concern then as well as removing the battery, a dozen (or probably less) U/D locks would be daunting.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

Hello. It always amazes me when people on CC ask members why an e-bike is needed and seem to try to make people feel guilty if they decide to get one. The fact is, it is only your busines as to why or if you want one and no one elses. It is your money you are spending after all.

The Orbea gain might be one to look at. I don't know what your price range is, but it might be worth a look. Good luck in finding the right one.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/new-orbea-gain-e-bike-doesnt-look-like-e-bike-348786

PS. The pedelecs forum might also be a good place for you to visit. They will have lots of useful advice and some retailers there can also help. It is a nice friendly forum and you can ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2018)

Locally to you, the Ebike Store in Framwellgate Moor, Durham City, keeps a good range of ebikes.

You've probably already seen pretty much all that's on offer.

Batteries are big and lumpy, so at best they only be disguised/faired in.

Of the £1,000-ish Chinese bikes, Oxygen are better than some.

The other consideration is parking the bike - any bike - at work.

Only you can weigh up the risk there.

https://www.the-ebikestore.co.uk/

http://www.oxygenbicycles.com/


----------



## tommaguzzi (12 Aug 2018)

there is indeed an e-bike store on framwellgate moor in durham. i noticed it the other day when i rode past it on my way to get a hot pork pie from taylors butchers. :-)
but why does the op's son have a problem with removing the battery? they are made easy to remove for charging off bike. i always take mine off and put in my kit bag if i'm going to be leaving the bike locked up in what i would consider a dodgy area.
he might be able to charge it while at work too. for the win win situation.


----------



## robgul (13 Aug 2018)

The ebco M35 is a step-through that has the battery in the form of an integrated rear rack (and the battery can be removed ) so is quite discreet - RRP is £1,250 http://www.ebco-ebikes.co.uk/products-page/ebco/m-series-m-35/ [I have one in my shop at the ,moment and it's attracting a lot of interest - primarily as it doesn't look too much like an electric bike.]

Rob


----------



## Rockn Robin (14 Aug 2018)

josgard said:


> skipdiver John...My son had his leg amputated from the knee down couple of months ago and finds still finds it hard to walk around on his new prosthesis . getting to work is getting harder for him as on public transport. a friends grandfather has one and gave my son a go on it. he said it was so much easier to get about while he was riding it. that's why I asked this question so it's not a silly thing or un-necessary at this point.



I'm very sorry to hear about your son. I'm sure that over time he will get used to using his prosthesis. May I make a suggestion? I see from what you say he uses public transportation, and a good bike for commuting this way is a folding bike. One rides to the bus stop, folds it up and carries it on the buss with him/her, and also when getting to work, just fold it up and carry it inside and place it beside or under your desk. Perhaps in your son's case, this might be a good option. I own a Brompton folding bike, and it is such a versatile bike. I can even fold it in such a way that it becomes a grocery store cart. Also, I can ride to a coffee shop, or any shop, building, for that matter, and carry it inside with me without having to lock it up outside and worry about theft. Brompton is soon coming out with an electric version, but electric kits are available. There are, of course, many other electric folding bikes on the market. Another nice thing about a folding bike is that when you travel with them, you can simply fold them and but them in the back of your car. My wife and I do that. What's nice about that is that I don't have to carry two bikes on a bike carrier. This way i can park the car and not have to worry about theft, as I mentioned before. Anyway, I just thought I would mention this option to you.


----------



## theloafer (14 Aug 2018)

call in and see these guys very helpful https://www.kbcycles.com/


----------



## Glenn (14 Aug 2018)

Have a look here http://severnvalleyelectricbikes.co.uk/


----------

